
40 Super Sleek Fonts for Clean Web Design - gibsonf1
http://webdesignledger.com/freebies/40-super-sleek-fonts-for-clean-web-design
======
mikeyur
Always looking for new fonts to keep in my tool box, thanks.

------
hotshothenry
sweet, thanks!

